# frogbit or hornwort



## Fishy64 (Jan 13, 2015)

I need a little advice. I want to add some floating vegetation to my tanks for cover but don't want to block out a lot of light. which would be the easiest to maintain. I'm looking for a little shade from the lighting and cover for the fry.

Thank you

Brian


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Both the frogbit and hornwort you've listed would work. I've had both, but prefer frogbit. 
I find that after awhile hornwort drops too many of it's 'leaves' but that may be due to my preference for lower lighting. 
There are other choices: some like leaves of vals that grow up and along the surface, some like the leaves of lillies, some like water lettuce, and the smaller plant (that I currently forget) that it resembles.

How are the tanks in question filtered and lit?


----------



## Fishy64 (Jan 13, 2015)

*Frogbit or Hornwort*

Thank you for your advice. I'm trying both. I'm runnng HOT Mag in my tanks. Instead of using activated carbon in them I'm using Seachem Matrix Bio Media in my filters. I use medium lighting.

Thank you

Brian


----------



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

offtopic: I don't mean to hijack this thread but I also want to get some frogbit, because I find it very appealing. I was wondering if it would help with lowering some of my nitrates because they tend to be ~40ppm. Most importantly though, would my pleco and odessa barbs pick on the roots/leaves of the plant? What is a good place to buy frogbit(I would prefer something local considering the freezing temps and delivery time from remote locations)?

Thanks


----------



## Fishy64 (Jan 13, 2015)

*frogbit*

I've got a pleco and rummynose tetra in the same tank as my frogbit with no problems. The pleco doesn't even notice it and the tetra will go up and pick out any flake food stuck in the roots. I like it better than the hornwort the only thing is it will eventually cover your entire tank.


----------



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

excessive growth is not a problem since I can always remove the extra plants. Now the question is where do I get frogbit from? lol


----------



## Fishy64 (Jan 13, 2015)

*frogbit*

I'm not sure where you'll get it up there. I know a guy in St. Catharines where I got mine from. He may still have some for sale. I can check with him for you. Not sure how to get it to you.


----------



## HowKoi (Feb 4, 2015)

It might be a long haul but Phil's Pets in Lindsay has some frogbit!! I got some from him a few weeks ago. 

We run a pond and water garden business and in the summer we have lots of hornwort and frogbit, plus many others. I have some hornwort in my fish room tanks now, but just a few sprigs. 

Good luck!

Laura


----------



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

Yea, that seems a bit too far I will look into the trading section for some one selling their excess produce. lol


----------

